# What is a 'boutique breeder' please?



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I have no idea what a boutique breeder is. I would imagine it's just an expression she made up to mean she is the opposite of a backyard breeder.

I had never heard of her before but I looked at her website and I was very impressed. There is nothing I didn't like. I think she is pretty much doing everything a good breeder should be doing. Her dogs look very nice to me, although I am not a show person.

I would buy one of her dogs myself if I could !


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Never heard of them, but her dogs are beautiful, tested, and proven Champs.......Looks really good!


----------



## Malasarus (Apr 4, 2016)

Boutique _should_ mean that they run a small, detail/quality oriented kennel. Where they focus on making good dogs and taking care of them right, as opposed to just making as many puppies as possible. =)


----------



## PoodleTail (Jun 9, 2016)

Thank you everyone for the information! Very helpful.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I have seen one of her dogs who was out with my handler. Very beautiful.


----------



## BentleysMum (May 22, 2016)

When I was doing my research for a toy poodle, I came across one man that said he was a boutique breeder. His explanation was as Malasarus said, his main focus was breeding healthy, excellent tempered dogs. He only breeds one or two litter a year so that he can devote his time to raising these pups before they go to their new homes. He also said he's very careful when selecting new homes for his puppies and will only select those in the area as he wants to keep in touch with them as they grow.


----------



## PoodleTail (Jun 9, 2016)

Thank you! I am very impressed with her dogs and with her professionalism! We decided to purchase a beautiful boy! We will get him at the end of July.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Just curious...Did you give up on finding a pup with a natural tail?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pictures!!!!!!! PLEASE don't forget us!!!! LOL!


----------



## PoodleTail (Jun 9, 2016)

sidewinder said:


> Just curious...Did you give up on finding a pup with a natural tail?


Yes - it appeared that I was including too many variables - natural tail, low-vaccine, small window of availability, excellent breeding - however, I am super pleased with this breeder and this puppy. When I (hesitantly) asked about her holding the puppy for an extra month, her response was, no problem, we LOVE our pups. No lectures about missing bonding time. She matched our information to two of her availables and sent me videos so I could see how they interacted with her, and explained the differences (physical and personality) between the two pups. She was super-responsive and accommodating. So even though he (we are naming him Tashi) has a 'show -length' tail, I feel like we are getting a wonderful boy from a loving and responsible breeder.


----------



## PoodleTail (Jun 9, 2016)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Congratulations! Can't wait to see pictures!!!!!!! PLEASE don't forget us!!!! LOL!


I definitely will post pics when we bring Tashi home! We watched the video she sent so many times! What a happy, chubby pup


----------

